# mixing yellow labs and Metriaclima callainos(cobalt blue)



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Metriaclima callainos (Cobalt Blue) and Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Lab)
1. hybridization risk?
2. temperment of Cobalt Blue towards the yellow labs? (too aggressive?)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Very Low
2. Depends on tank size, but with the right numbers and tank size should be fine.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

2. 55 gallon four foot by 13 inches, 7 or so of each?


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

like fogelhund said, they will be fine together with the right ratio of females for the cobalts.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

While more relexed than red zebras, callainos are still a zebra complex species which is know for its aggression. I thinkm 7 would be too many for a 55g. You could start out with 7 juveniles, but I would not go with more than 1m/4f adults


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok, thanks everybody


----------

